# Driven Dressage



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When you say Driven Dressage do you mean with a horse in harness and cart? I have a friend that competes in that.
And yes those letters come up fast but it gets better with practice.
I remember riding in a dressage test and being so focused on the horse and then looking up and thinking "where the heck am I supposed to be now?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes with cart and harness. I did a training test last year towards the middle of the summer and really did well. The Prelim early in the year for not having driven much from the winter was much tougher.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I went over to my friends last summer and had a driving lesson. First is was dressage (or as close as we could come to it) driving and then I did some trotting through a course of cones, it was hard and I now have a greater respect for how well my friend does in this.
I have back problems and I found riding in the cart was a lot harder than riding as you have your feet out in front so the weight is on your seat and you can't cushion the bouncing.
I'm sure you will find your next show less stressful.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

We switched back to a 4 wheel vehicle today and had a good drive. Some vehicles ride better than others and 4 wheel ride much better than 2 wheel.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you do cones in the cart?? I can smash an amazing number of cones in a Meadowbrook!! In the marathon carriage, I normally go clean.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

greentree said:


> Did you do cones in the cart?? I can smash an amazing number of cones in a Meadowbrook!! In the marathon carriage, I normally go clean.


i did not do cones this day but have many times before and very successful. The meadowbrooks are so long though it would be tough. I had a sprint with much shorter length. I just started using a 4 wheel and it is. Much easier. The place I am staying at has them set at advanced width and I am only bumping 1 through the course.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I set up dressage markers in our arena a few weeks ago. Did a run through with the road cart and man, even training level was tough for us. We just got our first 4-wheeler and that dressage test went much smoother. It still wasn't a thing of beauty, but he seems more comfortable in turning evenly (instead of sharp turn, straight, sharp turn, etc) in the 4-wheeler with marathon shafts.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Since my schooling show I did my first real prelim and got 4th out of 10. Was pleased as some are very experienced and horse with a trainer


----------

